# Happy birthday, Soren



## Marcel (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy birthday, Soren  How old are you now?


----------



## seesul (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy B´day mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU GRUMPY OLD GIT...!!!     I hope that you'll have a great day among beautiful girls and many a good beer!


----------



## Henk (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate and may you be here for many more to come.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy B-Day Soren.... Heres to many more....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Soren!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, my friend. You tryin' to catch up to me ?

Have a good one...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 22, 2008)

:bday:     

A few of us wanted to wish you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy bday Soren


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2008)

many happy returns soren


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

TO


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday man


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2008)

I too wish you a Happy Birthday and a easy recovery tomorrow morning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Soren!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy birthday dude - clear skies and tailwinds!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy birtday even if my charts and graphs say its tommorow


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Soren!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 23, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I too wish you a Happy Birthday and a easy recovery tomorrow morning




Happy Birthday Soren! 

Now we want to see the pictures!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Soren (Aug 24, 2008)

Many many thanks guys! 

Sorry I haven't responded earlier, but I've been out of town celebrating and I first returned today


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

In other words been in the slammer! So, are you the proud owner of an ASBO then?


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Soren (Aug 24, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> In other words been in the slammer! So, are you the proud owner of an ASBO then?



Not quite 

Had a blast with my family visiting bars and resturants in the city after a little celebrating at home. It was a good day


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad u brought it through the right way Soren... Congrats again...


----------



## Soren (Aug 24, 2008)

Many thanks.

Not too long to the 50 now


----------



## Soren (Aug 24, 2008)

Btw guys, you're the best! I love this forum and I've had a blast being here since the beginning and I look forward to many more years in your company! 

Just thought I needed to let you guys know that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2008)

Soren said:


> Btw guys, you're the best! I love this forum and I've had a blast being here since the beginning and I look forward to many more years in your company!
> 
> Just thought I needed to let you guys know that


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2008)

Due to my being at work and software failure my late but the most warm-hearted wishes.*A Happy Birthday....... *


----------



## Soren (Aug 25, 2008)

Many thanks!


----------

